# New Off-Air Channel...



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

There's a new off air digital channel out this week for the 13601 zip code area. It is WNYF that is capable of broadcasting shows in HD. The current subchannel on channel 7 is SD only. The HD one is broadcasting on digital channel 35. It is low power so not everyone nearby will get it.


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

WNYF - Watertown NY.
Service Designation: LD Digital Low Power Television station (Digital LPTV)
Channel: 35 596 - 602 MHz Construction Permit
File No.: BDCCDTL-20061030AOQ Facility ID number: 168478
CDBS Application ID No.: 1157246


43° 57' 15.00" N Latitude
75° 43' 45.00" W Longitude

Effective Radiated Power (ERP):	15. kW ERP
Antenna Height Above Mean Sea Level:	484.3 meters AMSL
Antenna Height Above Ground Level:	150.2 meters AGL

Contour Range 33 Miles

673' 15 kW CA 
(0.43 kW TPO + 15.43 dB gain = 15 kW ERP)
492' AGL; 0.75° Elec Beam Tilt
N 43° 57' 15" (43.954), W 75° 43' 45" (-75.729) (S)

The signal is all transmitted to the west, south and east. Nothing behind the antenna stick!

To transmit 33 miles - with .43Kw is actually pretty good for all the higher the antenna is - about 492 feet above ground.


----------

